# Notebook 15" - 600 €



## Klemens102 (14. Juli 2011)

*Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte hier schon einmal ein Notebook gesucht
und wurde sehr gut beraten. Nun haben sich aber die Anforderungen geändert
und deswegen mache ich mal einen neuen Thread auf.

Größe: ca. 15 Zoll
CPU: Intel i5
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA
Budget: +/- 600 € 

Anforderungen / Anwendung:

Ich möchte mit dem Notebook arbeiten, ( Word, Excel, Power Point ) im Internet surfen
und zocken. ( Counter Strike Source, Black Ops, andere Lan Games aber keine höheren Anforderungen wie Black Ops )
Die Akkulaufzeit ist mir völlig egal. Das Notebook soll nicht als Ersatz für einen Desktop PC sein, 
lediglich für die Arbeit, für Lan Partys und Chillen bei Freunden. 

Ich habe mir diesen mal rausgesucht: 

Acer Aspire 5742G-486G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Kenne mich nicht besonders gut mit der Mobilen Hardware aus.

Was ist das die beste Graka / CPU für das Geld ?

Was ist besser Intel Core i5-2410M oder Intel Core i5   480M Prozessor  2x 2,66 GHz und was ist der Unterschied ?


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Das ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber ich würde vielleicht gucken, ob nicht schon eine Intel CPU der zweiten Generation drin wäre.

ASUS X53SV-SX182V schwarz (90N3GS144N3729VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Gerät ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt. Das würde ich dem Acer sogar vorziehen. 

+ Core i5 2410M 
+ 4GB RAM
+ 500GB HDD
+ nVidia GF GT540M mit 2GB Speicher
+ BluRay-Laufwerk
+ gute Ausstattung (E-Sata, HDMI, Gigabit-LAN, WLAN-N, etc.)
+ Mutlitouchtrackpad
+ 24 Monate Garantie


----------



## Klemens102 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Okay, was sind die Unterschiede zwischen 1. und 2. Generation ?
Sieht man das am Namen der CPU ob 1/2 Generation ?

Der von dir vorgeschlagene gefällt mir auch, ich warte mal auf weitere Vorschläge.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Der Unterschied ist die Architekur und damit auch Geschwindigkeitszuwachs. Außerdem spart man dabei noch Strom. 
Die CPU's der zweiten Generation haben außerdem noch eine Grafikeinheit integriert. 

Am Namen erkennst du das so: 

1. Generation: Core i5   480M
2. Generation: Core i5 *2*410M

Die Zwei deutet auf die zweite Generation.


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Hier eine Benchmark-Liste mit mobilen CPU's: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ. Ich würde das hier empfehlen, da gibt es noch einen USB 3.0 Port mit: Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.002/LX.RAZ02.129/LX.RMX02.003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Ansononsten stimme ich *K3n$!* zu, Core i5 2. Gen. sollte es schon sein. Die Vorteile gehen aus der CPU-Liste hervor, es sei denn, Du bekommst ein Notebook mit mind.  Core i5 560M bzw. einem Quad der 1. Gen. (z.B. Core i7 740QM). Wenn Du eher ein schlichtes Design magst und etwas mehr für ein non-glare Display ausgeben würdest, hier noch eine Alternative: Acer TravelMate 5760G-2414G64Mnbk blau (LX.V3X02.005) | Geizhals.at Deutschland.


----------



## Klemens102 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*



mattinator schrieb:


> Hier eine Benchmark-Liste mit mobilen CPU's: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ. Ich würde das hier empfehlen, da gibt es noch einen USB 3.0 Port mit: Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.002/LX.RAZ02.129/LX.RMX02.003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Ansononsten stimme ich *K3n$!* zu, Core i5 2. Gen. sollte es schon sein. Die Vorteile gehen aus der CPU-Liste hervor, es sei denn, Du bekommst ein Notebook mit mind.  Core i5 560M bzw. einem Quad der 1. Gen. (z.B. Core i7 740QM). Wenn Du eher ein schlichtes Design magst und etwas mehr für ein non-glare Display ausgeben würdest, hier noch eine Alternative: Acer TravelMate 5760G-2414G64Mnbk blau (LX.V3X02.005) | Geizhals.at Deutschland.



Okay, bis jetzt ist das hier mein Favourit: Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk
Meint ihr da läuft BlackOps drauf ?

Tests usw. sehen gut aus.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Auf minimum bestimmt. --> NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
In der Mitte ist ein Benchmark dazu. 
Aber meinst du nicht, dass ein BluRay-Laufwerk und noch 1GB Videospeicher zusätzlich im Asus vorzuziehen sind ?

Nebenbei ist das Gerät auch noch 20€ günstiger.


----------



## Klemens102 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Auf minimum bestimmt. --> NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> In der Mitte ist ein Benchmark dazu.
> Aber meinst du nicht, dass ein BluRay-Laufwerk und noch 1GB Videospeicher zusätzlich im Asus vorzuziehen sind ?
> 
> Nebenbei ist das Gerät auch noch 20€ günstiger.



Das ist gut, danke.

Also ein BlueRay Laufwerk brauche ich eig. nicht.
Die 1 GB mehr Videospeicher wären bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber das Notebook soll auch 
Optisch einigermaßen aussehen und die Farbe von dem Asus gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Wenn du dich wirklich für das Acer entscheiden solltest, dann spare aber bitte die 50€ im Vergleich zu Alternate.
Kauf das am besten bei Cyberport: 

Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.002/LX.RAZ02.129/LX.RMX02.003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wozu gibt es schließlich Preisvergleichseiten ? 

Edit: Ich seh gerade, dass es das Notebook zweimal bei Alternate gibt:

Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk

Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk


Soweit ich das sehe, sind die Geräte identisch, nur dass das eine Notebook 50€ mehr kostet ?!
Außerdem ist die Beschreibung bei dem teureren Gerät falsch. Da ist in der Einleitung die GHz-Zahl mit 2,1 angegeben.


----------



## Klemens102 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Wenn du dich wirklich für das Acer entscheiden solltest, dann spare aber bitte die 50€ im Vergleich zu Alternate.
> Kauf das am besten bei Cyberport:
> 
> Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.002/LX.RAZ02.129/LX.RMX02.003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Ja ich hab das gesehen, aber bei dem billigeren fehlt auch USB 3.0.


----------



## mattinator (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk
> 
> Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk
> 
> ...


 
Das teuere hat Bluetooth mit drin (unter "mehr Infos"), ist ggf. für Handy-Synchronisation oder externe Maus / Tastatur nützlich. Fünfzig Euro ist zwar ganz schön viel für Bluetooth, kann aber bei nur drei USB-Schnittstellen möglicherweise sinnvoll sein. USB 3.0 ist z.B. für Backup auf externe Festplatte sinnvoll, obwohl das ASUS mit eSATA auch eine vernünftige Alternative bietet. Dafür ist ISB 3.0 für die Zukunft flexibler.

EDIT:



Klemens102 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab das gesehen, aber bei dem billigeren fehlt auch USB 3.0.



Das hatte ich glatt übersehen, dann sind die 50 € Aufpreis wieder günstig.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Stimmt jetzt sehe ich es auch. 
Die Modelbezeichnung unterscheidet sich auch:

549€: LX.RMX02.00*3*

599€: LX.RAZ02.00*2

*Sollte man nun abwegen, wie wichtig jetzt USB 3.0 ist.


----------



## Klemens102 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Ich habe die letzten Tage noch ein wenige gesucht und bin jetzt gerade auf dieses Notebook gestoßen,
ich finde diese Hardware für den Preis unschlagbar und würde es sofort bestellen wenn es jemand absegnen könnte.

Testberichte hab ich für genau dieses Gerät keine gefunden :/

Acer Aspire 5750G-2418G50Mnkk 8GB-Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Das ist für den Preis Top - Du würdest halt für mehr Geld vlt. bessere Qualität (zB auch Display) bekommen, aber das ist ein von der Qualität her durchschnittliches, von der Leistung her preiswertes Notebook.


----------



## mole_1985 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Hi!

Wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen, da ich so ziemlich die gleichen Anforderungen an ein neues (hauptsächlich LAN taugliches) Notebook habe. Preisklasse ist wie beim Threadersteller auch 600-700€ +/-. Das genannte Acer Notebook:

Acer Aspire 5750G-2418G50Mnkk 8GB-Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, allerdings schwanke ich noch zwischen dem Acer und dem einem Asus Notebook:

ASUS X43SV-VX084V bei notebooksbilliger.de

Der Unterschied liegt hier beim RAM. Damit meine ich nicht 4 GB vs 8 GB, den zusätzlichen 4 GB Riegel nachzurüsten ist ja keine große Sache. Mir kommt es eher auf die Taktung an: Die 4 GB beim ASUS takten als PC 10600 mit 1333 MHz, während die 8 GB beim Acer als PC 8500 nur mit 1066 MHz takten. 

Mir stellt sich da folgende Frage: Sind die zusätzlichen 80 € (50€ mehr + 29€ zusätzlicher 4 GB Riegel) den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs wert? 

Kann man damit auch aktuelle Spiele unterwegs halbwegs normal zocken? (Denke da an Witcher 2 bzw. das kommende Deus Ex: Human Revolution, beides natürlich nicht gerade mit maximalen Details, das ist mir schon klar)


----------



## schirocco (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

nein der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist das Geld nicht wert, der dürfte do um die 1-2% liegen und das ist vllt Messbar aber nicht spürbar
siehe hier: Test: Welcher Speicher für

Ich denke zumindest mit Witcher 2 solltest du keine Probleme haben, da sie nur eine 260/4850 empfehlen
Systemanforderungen für The Witcher 2: Quad-Core-CPU empfohlen - Update - rollenspiel, systemanforderungen, the witcher 2


----------



## thysol (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Ich wuerde weder das Acer Notebook noch das Asus Notebook kaufen. Beide haben ein spiegelndes Display. Ich wuerde mir mal die Dell Vostro Serie ansehen:

Vostro 3550 Notebook Details | Dell Deutschland

Da bekommst du eine Radeon HD 6630M. Ausserdem haben die ein mattes (non-Glare) Display.


----------



## mole_1985 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Vor allem der Test bezüglich der RAM Auswirkungen hat in mir den Ausschlag Richtung Acer gegeben.
Der Dell Vostro sieht an und für sich auch nicht schlecht aus, allerdings hatte ich in der Vergangenheit öfters Probleme mit ATI Karten (Hardwaretechnisch zwar top, aber die Treiber haben mir mehr als nur 1-2 mal Probleme und Kopfschmerzen bereitet, vor allem da es ja keine Omega Treiber mehr gibt). 
Zudem kann ein zusätzliches GB auf der Graka (der Acer hat eine GT 540m mit 2 GB) auch nicht schaden. 
Displaytechnisch wäre der Bildschirm zwar ein Plus, aber kein großes, da ich eher nicht mit dem Notebook unter freien Himmel geh, sondern das Notebook wohl eher in schumrigen LAN-Höhlen und anderen dunklen Ecken zum Einsatz kommen wird...


----------



## Klemens102 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook 15" - 600 €*



mole_1985 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> Vor allem der Test bezüglich der RAM Auswirkungen hat in mir den Ausschlag Richtung Acer gegeben.
> Der Dell Vostro sieht an und für sich auch nicht schlecht aus, allerdings hatte ich in der Vergangenheit öfters Probleme mit ATI Karten (Hardwaretechnisch zwar top, aber die Treiber haben mir mehr als nur 1-2 mal Probleme und Kopfschmerzen bereitet, vor allem da es ja keine Omega Treiber mehr gibt).
> ...



Ich hab mir das Acer Aspire 5750G-2418G50Mnkk 8GB-Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de jetzt bestellt.
Wenn du noch etwas wartest kann ich dir mal mein Feedback dazu geben.
Hab am Mittwoch bestellt, aber die haben von Ihrem Lieferanten noch nicht die Notebooks also ich melde mich sobald ich es habe.


----------

